# Night Vision Tutorials



## koolbluez (May 20, 2005)

You have seen many movies with characters using night vision goggles.
The pics catch our eye, as they caught mine. So here's a tutorial on _How to make NightVision pics in PhotoShop_

And lemme remind you, PRACTICE MAKES PERFECTION... (AND NO ONES PERFECT )


----------



## h4xbox (May 20, 2005)

good tut again bro


----------



## bharat_r (May 20, 2005)

*Simpler Night Vision*

Night Vision effect can be got in a simpler way.
There is a free plug-in called _VDL Adrenaline Night Vision plugin_
Get it here(http) or here(ftp).

I made this using the plugin:

*Original Image:*

*images5.theimagehosting.com/jordan_day.jpg

*Night Vision:*

*images5.theimagehosting.com/jordan_night.jpg


----------



## bharat_r (May 20, 2005)

There are also many options & tweeks with which u can manuplate the way the image looks after night vision has been applied.


----------



## cheetah (May 20, 2005)

Gr8 tut koolbluez....

Also guys try some free night vision plugins for photoshop....google for em..


----------



## Tux (May 20, 2005)

THUMS UP man...


----------



## funky_boy (May 27, 2005)

great work dude


----------



## kapsicum (May 28, 2005)

that a great thing but can disable those lines


----------



## netcracker (May 28, 2005)

That is great Dude.....Is there a way to do Thermal vision.


----------



## bharat_r (May 28, 2005)

kapsicum said:
			
		

> that a great thing but can disable those lines



those lines can be disabled,see the options of the plugin:
*img17.echo.cx/img17/8264/night8le.jpg

uncheck "Raster intens" to remove the lines....there are plenty of other tweeks also.


----------



## bharat_r (May 28, 2005)

netcracker said:
			
		

> That is great Dude.....Is there a way to do Thermal vision.



do u mean this:

*img78.echo.cx/img78/6120/thermal10bw.jpg

Then it's very simple  

I shall tell how I made it if this the effect u wanted.


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2005)

@bharat_r

which poor soul's picture is that?

looks like...........kamal?


----------



## bharat_r (May 29, 2005)

lol...yes it's Kamal Haasan


----------



## netcracker (May 29, 2005)

Tht is cool bhart_r ...Can you tell me how to make it??


----------



## bharat_r (May 29, 2005)

*Thermal vision effect!*

Ok,here's how I did it....quite simple

1.Open the image in Photoshop
3.Go to _Image->Adjustments->Gradient Map_ 
4.Click on the "Gradiant Used for Gryscale Maping" dropdown list & select "Transparant rainbow".

*i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/bharat_r/rainbow.jpg

*Original Image*                                             ,      *Thermal Vision*
*www.pix05.com/f/normal1277.jpg*www.pix05.com/f/thermal7503.jpg

that's it!


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 2, 2005)

hey dude... bharat_r... it's not that easy to get a thermal image!!!

Just by adding fancy RBGs to the picture, u don't get a thermal image... go to the basics... the warmer parts of the pic have to be redder & the colder parts bluish...  Not as simple as NIGHT VISION... dude...

The plugin u showed does work wonders.. but this tutorial is just to bring in another concept into Photoshop idealogy....

Btw... ur gradient map method was good.. though not realistic!!! It's against the laws of physics... for god's sake!!!


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 9, 2005)

does this look more realistic.

His coat,hair,etc trap more heat & hence radiate more heat than his body,so they are red.

*i6.photobucket.com/albums/y241/bharat_r/heat.jpg


----------



## anup_matrix2005 (Jun 9, 2005)

great man u guys did awesome job


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jun 9, 2005)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> does this look more realistic.
> 
> His coat,hair,etc trap more heat & hence radiate more heat than his body,so they are red.



We can easily imitate or emulate almost real looking infrared images through gradient tool... But a real Infrared Image is very different looking and one can easily spot the difference....


*www.x20.org/images/IRhuman.jpg*www.x20.org/images/IRscan.jpg*www.x20.org/images/IRhand.jpg


We have to do selective editing.... Coz the hair don't have heat radiations..
Touch your body    And check out which area are hot and which areas are cold...

It's almost like B/W to Colour conversion....


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jun 9, 2005)

Sorry for Dual Post


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 9, 2005)

As Niks pointed out... ... the hair..coat... r the cooler ones.. the body has to be hotter... not viceversa.. come on maan... what class do u study in???!!!! The question is not whether it's a good or bad conductor... the question is if the object is hot or not.. hotter items r redder.... and kool ones bluer... 

As niks pointed out.. selective editin has to b done...

Anyway... great job there... both of u...

USE PHOTOSHOP (or 4 that matter of fact, any sw) WISELY....


----------



## dodo (Jun 13, 2005)

It looks kinda cool but its nowhere near to thermal vision. Thermal vision works on heat detection which implies that hotter(alive) parts of the body would appear (in color) reddish(remember the white light spectrum). In the image posted,thejacket and hair are red whereas the face is blue-violet. This should be the other way round.


----------



## dodo (Jun 13, 2005)

.........And who is this guy- two faced?(the batman fiend) . Half of the face is hot and the other half cold. This looks like the thermal vision of a half dead zombie.


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 14, 2005)

nice one dude


----------



## sudheer17682 (Oct 13, 2005)

a good tip there ...


----------

